

Ask HN: Software distribution and payment processing platform suggestions? - mistermann

I&#x27;m wondering if anyone has any knowledge of software distribution &#x2F; payment processing platforms that they could recommend.  In my case, I am dealing with downloadable Windows software, and I am hoping to find a service that provides homepage hosting &amp; downloads as well as payment processing so I can (at least in the short run) forego the whole merchant account process &amp; online payment acceptance (I&#x27;ve done it before and it&#x27;s not <i>that</i> bad, but for now I&#x27;d really rather just pay a percentage of sales fee and be done with it).<p>According to this article:  
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.msdn.com&#x2F;b&#x2F;windowsstore&#x2F;archive&#x2F;2012&#x2F;08&#x2F;03&#x2F;getting-paid-from-the-windows-store.aspx  
....the Windows store takes a 30% cut, which is the same as Apple I believe.  So I guess that is comparatively &quot;fair&quot;, but it is a little steep, and whereas the Apple store has a literal monopoly and you have no other options, for Windows software you have much more freedom.<p>Is there anything like this out there?
======
indoindo
you can sell on:

[1]sellz.com

cleverbridge.com (used by piritform.com)

gumroad.com

bitmicro.com(used by many game dev)

but alas those service doesn't available in my country(indonesia) I want to be
software devloper like you ;-). Help me out,you see, my submission asking
question about viable option to get paid.

~~~
mistermann
"It's just 5% + 25¢ per transaction. There are no hosting fees, no monthly
fees, no bandwidth fees, no refund fees."

Now that sounds more like it!

